# Anoyone know where to buy replacement parts for the expert 24



## swgahunter (Oct 8, 2010)

*Anyone know where to buy replacement parts for the expert 24*

so the other night i got pretty upset at my mistakes and took it out on my cutter (gcc expert 24) - i hit it with my fist to be exact...

well when i did the rolling mechanism that holds the blade (the entire black plastic piece snapped in two) i have been able to super glue it back together for now but really don't see it lasting that long

does anyone know where i can get a replacement roller mechanism that holds the blade - i have called GCC and from what i could gather they do not sell directly to the public and told me i had to call a parts supplier - i have searched the internet and can't find one - i plan on calling imprintables in the a.m. but wanted to ask all of you just in case they don't have it

thanks for the help!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you have to order through an authorized dealer of GCC products.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

South East Leading Sales
Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Teflon Sheets, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers - Heat Press Nation
USCutter Parts for Zencuts might work


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You should be able to order a part from GCC. I am not sure how else you would get one. We sell the machines as well, but do not sell parts. We refer customers to GCC for parts. If it's covered by warranty thats another story, but it doesn't sound like your cutter is.


----------



## loco66 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is what I found,
Supplies


----------

